
Designing the SKA Supercomputer Platform - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/05/22/designing-the-ska-supercomputer-platform/
======
zeristor
The word supercomputer seems quite quaint these days, with USA striking out to
build two Exascale computers perhaps a new word would be more appropriate,
hyper computer is probably already taken

Is there an ISO standard for reconfigurable superlatives? Or should that be
hyperlatives?

